# Thought this was funny.



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Got a little kick out of this video. Don't know what i would do if i was in those situations, i'd probably run off too.

http://media.mtvnservices.com/video...ng=False&InboxSortBy=Date&n=1993421676&geo=US


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

that was hillarious. best thing i've seen in a while


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

:lol: thats pretty good !!!!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

says the video isn't avaliable in my country?


----------



## GDUBSTOY (Jan 20, 2010)

How much fun would it be to do that and sit back and watch!! :lol:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

lol. thats funny


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

Lol! That was good!


----------



## Ragged Edge (Feb 27, 2010)

That is Funny :lol:


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

thats great


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Glad ya'll enjoyed it!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I swear the rest of you only said it was funny because skid said we can't see it in Canada :worried:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

nah! it really is funny:haha:


----------



## firedog (Jan 24, 2009)

dat dar is funnie


----------

